# detail parts



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

Sometime ago I picked up a plastic 1:24 scale forge  (blacksmith shop).  Does anyone have any idea where parts such as this are found?  I have not seen anything like this at Ozark Minitures and I would like to make a "workshop."

Thanks,
Pete 
P & S Central RR
Lake Alfred, FL


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

look there:


http://www.modell-werkstatt.de/ozark/ausstattung/index-7.html


or just here:


http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scripts/prodList.asp

and use "anvil" in the searchfunction. with thongs and hammer it costs $3.77


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Besides Ozark *Western Scale Models * http://www.westernscalemodels.com/Details/Details.htm has expensive but very high end blacksmith white metal castings available in 1:20.3 scale.


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the reply guys. Western Scale Models has some 'nice' parts, but not quite what I am looking for. Unfortunately Ozark doesn't have anything save the anvil/tools. The one I am trying to replicate, came from a "repair shop" perhaps from a old PIKO/POLA kit... but I'm not sure about that. 

Thanks again, 
Pete 
P & S Central RR


----------



## suleski (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some tools in 1/18
www2.northerntool.com/product/200319171.htm

Here are accesories in 1/24
www.internethobbies.com/phoenixtoys.html

Hope this helps

Scott


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry G Scale has LOTS of detail stuff, usually has it on ebay also. http://www.larrygscale.com/servlet/StoreFront 
Jerry


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

ozark MUST have a complete smitty. 
if you go up or down in the german link, you will find the complete smitty from ozark - declared as ozark. 
i do not know the names of the other things in english, so i can not find them with the search feature at ozark. 
just give it a try. the well hidden anvil turned up too... 

korm 
.


----------



## crackerpete (Jan 3, 2008)

HI Jerry 
and thanks, I've delt with Larrygscale on ebay.... and I sent him a note last night..
Pete  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------

